
Coding Horror: The Magpie Developer - luccastera
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000916.html
======
edw519
I think he's confusing "programmer" with "developer".

"Elite developers ... blah blah blah..."

May I suggest...

"Elite developers are elite because they're far more concerned with delivering
results than caring how it's delivered."

~~~
gills
Agreed.

Maybe he's also confusing "elite" with "elitist"?

~~~
michaelneale
Fairly sure he meant elitist.

~~~
pchristensen
I don't know, I've read Atwood for years and he pretty much thinks there are
the 80% of developers that don't really care about computers, the 19% that do
care, program for fun, and read computer books/blogs (he puts himself here),
and 1% that are the elite wizards that create new languages, run the best OSS
projects, drive new standards, etc. I don't think he's critical of these elite
developers, just observing their nature.

~~~
michaelneale
Possibly - it just read more like the elitist types rather then the actual 1%
elite (who are so rare you almost never know them).

